# Vida (Mayan Palace) owners- help please



## BC Bum (Jun 7, 2014)

I bought Mayan Palace years ago for $4800. I own a hotel room floating week. I pay $320 in MF at the moment. I have 10 years left on my first 25 years.

My practice has been to trade my week into RCI for either a one bedroom or two bedroom and pay the exchange fee. It worked very well. I love MP Riviera Maya and I have made many friends there. I have gone there 12 years running and I intend to continue going.

Now that MP does not deal with RCI, I need a plan. I can get a 2BR through RCI for cash at the time of year I go for $485. Not the end of the world considering I am not using my week and I wouldn't pay the exchange fee. So it's about a wash. But what would I do with my weeks building up in RCI?

What other options do I have? Who is MP trading with these days? Can I just join that company and continue what I have been doing? Can I call MP customer service and upgrade to a 1BR- I think that may be expensive. As I said my MFs are very low- they are dying to upgrade my contract.

I need a plan.


----------



## RichardL (Jun 7, 2014)

*News to Me*

I never heard MP is not trading with RCI.  5 days ago I paid MF on my 2015 MP specifically to deposit into RCI and I received RCI points.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 7, 2014)

You can still deposit your weeks in RCI but you can't trade back in.  This is under: Important Advisements



> Important:Mayan Owners are not allowed to confirm into any Mayan property thru RCI (neither using a regular Mayan week in exchange, or thru Extra Vacations).


I think in the past they allowed one - one for one exchange and no extra vacations or last minute.  This advisement also appears in Wyndam's extra holidays rentals and resortcerts.com.





Also this one appears so it looks like they are discouraging Mexican Residents from using RCI to exchange in as well. And have implemented a resort fee of $75 for non Mexican residents.



> Resort applies a US$500 Resort Fee per unit, per week for residents in Mexico. The Resort Fee Includes: One-way transportation Airport to Hotel (contact concierge 72hrs before check-in), transportation throughout the Resort, local phone calls, basic Internet, Gym Access, Press summary, a welcome drink and boarding passes/faxes printing. For non-residents within Mexico the resort fee is US$75.


----------



## Zib (Jun 7, 2014)

*Mayan & RCI?*

Why don't you try San Francisco Exchange?  I have never banked my Mayan's because so far we always use them in Puerto Vallarta every year but we've heard that SFX does a LOT of trading with the Mayan group now.  I don't know what their rules of trading back into Mayan's are but you could call them and see what kind of a deal they have.  I do know they are a big exchanger of Mayan weeks and when you go for that wonderful "OWNERS UPDATE" (of course NOT a timeshare presentation!!  Who would think such a silly thing anyway?) they always seem to be pushing SFX as their exchange company now, we've noticed.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 8, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> I bought Mayan Palace years ago for $4800. I own a hotel room floating week. I pay $320 in MF at the moment. I have 10 years left on my first 25 years.
> 
> My practice has been to trade my week into RCI for either a one bedroom or two bedroom and pay the exchange fee. It worked very well. I love MP Riviera Maya and I have made many friends there. I have gone there 12 years running and I intend to continue going.
> 
> ...



I have done what you have several times over the past few years.
I just tested it on RCI and as you have stated they are not allowing MP for MP trades.  
I always assumed they allowed this because of excess inventory and RCI making $ on the trades.  Does this mean that the recession in travel to Mexico is over?

A plan might be to bank your week and use it for some other resort and rent a week from someone on TUG or RedWeek and go for two weeks.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 8, 2014)

Recently I received a 2 bed MP in Maz for next winter through SFX. Im not sure that a studio will get you anything other than a studio but you could ask sfx.



> Does this mean that the recession in travel to Mexico is over?



I think so. I like VDP and you hardly ever see them on Ebay anymore and when you do they are not selling for $1 anymore. The Mayans seem to be scarce on Ebay as well.

Bill


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 8, 2014)

rpennisi said:


> I always assumed they allowed this because of excess inventory and RCI making $ on the trades.  Does this mean that the recession in travel to Mexico is over?



No, I think they have just as much excess inventory and are spreading it around TPI, II, RCI, and SFX they are just making it semi-difficult for everyone with the 1 in 3/5 rule and impossible with RCI for Vida owners who can not do any exchanges or rentals through RCI back into any Vida resorts.  They want owners to trade up in size and property through the resort for a lot of $ rather than use all of the excess inventory in RCI.


----------



## pittle (Jun 8, 2014)

SFX has never allowed you to use a MP to exchange for another MP.  We learned that the hard way!  We gave them 2 weeks that we were not going to use one year (planning to book into MP the next year).   They also gave us some bonus weeks for doing so.   We could not use any of those weeks for any MP or GM resort.   We had to choose places we did not really want to go to in order to use our weeks.   It became use it or lose it.  We did not use the bonus weeks.

We now only have the free SFX membership since we do not plan to use them because of that. We do have a couple of other timeshares, but there is no way they would get our Buganvilias Sky Suites or Grand Luxxe weeks.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 8, 2014)

Interval has lots of Mayan palace and grand Mayan inventory now.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 8, 2014)

Vida is not doing trading with RCI anymore. Cash rooms are available, but trades are not. So now when you deposit a Vida week in RCI they rent it out for cash.

So it seems SFX is out of the question now according to Pittle.

Any other options out there? Interval? 

Any ideas on what it would cost to upgrade to 1BR or 2BR in cash and MFs?


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 8, 2014)

Can't you just deposit your MP in interval and exchange back in?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 8, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Can't you just deposit your MP in interval and exchange back in?



All of the Mayan Palace Inventory is in Getaways, not exchanges.  I think the only Vida owners that can deposit in II are Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss.  I had heard that all the Mayan Palace inventory is developer deposits.

I did not see Mayan Palace listed in the directory and this is what is says when you click on Getaways:



> NOTE: The accommodations listed under this resort code are available for purchase through the Getaway program and generally will not be available for exchange.



I just did a quick count of Vida inventory for exchange for non Vida owners in RCI and between all the resorts and the various size units there are more than 6000 units.  This is more than a third of RCI's total non- mandatory AI Mexican inventory (15,714).


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 8, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> All of the Mayan Palace Inventory is in Getaways, not exchanges.  I think the only Vida owners that can deposit in II are Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss.  I had heard that all the Mayan Palace inventory is developer deposits.
> 
> I did not see Mayan Palace listed in the directory and this is what is says when you click on Getaways:
> 
> ...



I see, the Mayan Palace Nuevo vallarta is in II but not MP riviera maya.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 8, 2014)

Boca,

I see you also own other resorts, and (at least in the past) you could exchange back in as a MP owner, as long as you don't use a MP deposit to do that.  So if you have something else to exchange, you could try that.  Just remember not to use a combined deposit which has a MP in it, as that will also be blocked from exchanging back in.

Sorry to hear you can't get back in with your studio.  I always wanted to trade back in to a GM, but when I finally tried it they'd started the block, so I feel your pain.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 8, 2014)

This is just part of the campaign by Vida to devalue the MP ownerships in the expectation that people will upgrade. 

I would expect that if I do upgrade in another few years they will add another level and try to devalue my ownership again. That is why I will probably just let my contract run it's course. I don't like the way they do business.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 9, 2014)

All this info is good to know. I have an old MP contract that I deposit with RCI. I have traded back into the GM several times. After staying at the GM NV in Mar, I'm not sure I want to go back. Felt like a prisoner. Hope they don't switch over to II totally as MP will be worthless there and I don't need another exchange company fee.


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 9, 2014)

muranojo said:


> Boca,
> 
> I see you also own other resorts, and (at least in the past) you could exchange back in as a MP owner, as long as you don't use a MP deposit to do that.  So if you have something else to exchange, you could try that.  Just remember not to use a combined deposit which has a MP in it, as that will also be blocked from exchanging back in.
> 
> Sorry to hear you can't get back in with your studio.  I always wanted to trade back in to a GM, but when I finally tried it they'd started the block, so I feel your pain.



They (Vida and RCI) have also blocked my Buganvilias deposit from trading into MP in NV or PV with the same..._Your resort’s rules prevent you from exchanging to the desired resort_.

But they *will* allow the Buganvilias deposit to trade into MP in RM, Acapulco and Mazatlan.

Is this a territorial restriction??


----------



## wptamo (Jun 9, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> This is just part of the campaign by Vida to devalue the MP ownerships in the expectation that people will upgrade.
> 
> I would expect that if I do upgrade in another few years they will add another level and try to devalue my ownership again. That is why I will probably just let my contract run it's course. I don't like the way they do business.



I just posted a new thread on Mayan Palace and devaluation... they gave me a Silver Crown for my Gold Crown maintenance fee. Not happy!


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 11, 2014)

To be lazy, does anyone have the phone number for MP customer service handy?


----------



## travs2 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Vida Customer Service*

Hello

Try 1-866-888-0587

If this isn't the correct number they will direct your call accordingly.

And good luck with your transactions!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 12, 2014)

And please let us know what you find out, if you would--is this just a regional block (which doesn't make sense since you own one location, you own all), or is it dependent on demand at various locations, or just an overall restriction now.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 12, 2014)

Mayan Palace was not very helpful. They told me that if you want to use Mayan Palace, you have to go through Mayan Palace, not RCI. I don't even think they were aware that a change took place.

I called RCI and they said the change is effective 5/8/14. MP owners cannot confirm at MP either through trade, extra vacation or cash rental.

So that's that.

Vida told me that to change my contract, I have to go through the sales people at the resort. That's not going to happen.

So I am stuck with a hotel room and a vacation fair hotel room every year.  It could be worse. That's really all I paid for. I knew the RCI thing was a loophole and apparently they caught on. No more trading in a hotel room for a two bedroom.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 12, 2014)

If there is anywhere else you want to go and you still get decent tpu's for your hotel deposit, it still may be worth using RCI, you just have to go somewhere else.

Mayan knew exactly what they did and it does seem like they are trying to squeeze out the Mayan owners.  If you ever go to a sales meeting again, just tell them you would never buy from someone who did that to their owners and if they did it to one set of owners they will do it to another when it is convenient for them to do again.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 12, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> I called RCI and they said the change is effective 5/8/14. MP owners cannot confirm at MP either through trade, extra vacation or cash rental.



That is ridiculous!! Not even an extra vacation?!?! There goes any thought I might have had buying one even resale!


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 12, 2014)

They tell you flat out at the owners meetings. This year it was an "owners loyalty update" ha ha. They are turning MP RM buildings 1-6 into Bliss. Those are the best bldgs on the property. So they are going to shove MP owners out near the highway. That's the reward for buying early into the company. I don't see how I could ever trust them to invest more money. Its a shame because I love the resort and have many connections there.

I was reading my contract and it appears I have zero transfer fees.

1 extra MF every five years for maint.

5 extra MFs every 25 years (2023). I may have to let it go at that time.

MFs can be raised the rise in US consumer price index +3% every year.

There is a provision to upgrade at 50% of the rack rate difference. I suppose that would be 2BR rack- studio rack X 50%- I wonder what that would come to. If they are renting at $485 on RCI, it shouldnt be too much.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 12, 2014)

An issue I have. My two units are max occupancy two each. I have five people interested in going. Is there anyway to squeeze that extra person in? Are they strict with that?


----------



## saywhat (Jun 12, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> They tell you flat out at the owners meetings. This year it was an "owners loyalty update" ha ha. They are turning MP RM buildings 1-6 into Bliss. Those are the best bldgs on the property. So they are going to shove MP owners out near the highway. That's the reward for buying early into the company. I don't see how I could ever trust them to invest more money. Its a shame because I love the resort and have many connections there.
> 
> I was reading my contract and it appears I have zero transfer fees.
> 
> ...



Now we'll be closer to the beach in Playa then there

Reason they're not letting us back through exchange is they're not able to sell us the way they used to, they can only go to the well so many times. They realize we're hip to their games. If their closing % with returning owners via exchange was good, this conversation isn't happening. It's really that simple.


----------



## pittle (Jun 12, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> To be lazy, does anyone have the phone number for MP customer service handy?



Since we became MP "Owners" in 1999, it has been 1-800-AWAY-I-GO.  There is also a special number for RCI MP Owners.  I am not at home, so I do not have that one with me, but you can do a search for it on the Mexico forum. 

I do not have it in my files on the laptop because we now use a different number for GL reservations.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 13, 2014)

pittle said:


> Since we became MP "Owners" in 1999, it has been 1-800-AWAY-I-GO.  There is also a special number for RCI MP Owners.  I am not at home, so I do not have that one with me, but you can do a search for it on the Mexico forum.
> 
> I do not have it in my files on the laptop because we now use a different number for GL reservations.



The # I have for the special RCI MP owners is 1-877-724-1001.  Hope it still works.

My understanding is we own at one place, we own at all, and even if they tear down all the old MP units, we would still be entitled to a unit. I've never heard of a MP owner being turned away from the Cabo location, which only has the GM+ units.  Sure, maybe not the ones with the best views, but they'd have to upgrade us.  Though, I'm sure they may be able to weasle out of that by declaring lack of vacancy.  I just booked a high-demand week last week and got exactly what I wanted, but I never know what to expect next year.


----------



## Pat H (Jun 13, 2014)

I thought the hotel units had 2 double beds? I think they are an occupancy of 4 but check with customer service.


----------



## pittle (Jun 13, 2014)

Pat H said:


> I thought the hotel units had 2 double beds? I think they are an occupancy of 4 but check with customer service.



You are right Pat!  

We have stayed in many MP 2-bedroom units and all the lock-out sides had2 beds!   If a 2 bedroom can have up to 8, then that means 2 in the MBR and 2 on the sofa, so that would be 4 in the Hotel unit with 2 beds!!!


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 14, 2014)

pittle said:


> You are right Pat!
> 
> We have stayed in many MP 2-bedroom units and all the lock-out sides had2 beds!   If a 2 bedroom can have up to 8, then that means 2 in the MBR and 2 on the sofa, so that would be 4 in the Hotel unit with 2 beds!!!



Both the MP website and RCI website state that hotel rooms are maximum occupancy of two. I'm wondering what happens if I ask for three bracelets on check in.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 14, 2014)

This is what I see on the MP website:



> MASTER ROOM
> Stunning views from your own terrace
> These rooms are located throughout the resort so the view from each one is equally breathtaking. Open the door and open your eyes to the jungle or the ocean. Each room has a private outside terrace where you can watch the sun set every day. Inside, the two full beds share direct views of the television and the outside, and there is ample space in the bathroom.* This room is ideal for couples, with additional space for two children under 12. *Visitors can also reserve a Master Room with one king bed.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 16, 2014)

Even my contract says: capacity two. The question is though, do they enforce it?


----------



## drguy (Jun 16, 2014)

yes, they do.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 17, 2014)

by any chance does anyone know the various rack rates at the Mayan Palace?


----------



## rpennisi (Jun 17, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> by any chance does anyone know the various rack rates at the Mayan Palace?



Don't know the exact rack rates, but they are ridiculously high.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 17, 2014)

Concierge at MPRM says by email that maximum occupancy is four. Ha ha


----------



## pittle (Jun 18, 2014)

Score!!!  You are set!!!!!  Glad it worked out!


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 23, 2014)

My daughter just checked in Saturday to MPRM. She is MP owner trading up to a bigger unit using RCI. The resort is empty yet they stuck her in building 12. So they are not doing any favors for MP owners trading through RCI, that's for sure. 

I wonder how it will work next year when I book directly through MP.


----------



## drguy (Jun 23, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> My daughter just checked in Saturday to MPRM. She is MP owner trading up to a bigger unit using RCI. The resort is empty yet they stuck her in building 12. So they are not doing any favors for MP owners trading through RCI, that's for sure.
> 
> I wonder how it will work next year when I book directly through MP.



When we've checked in to Vida properties through RCI  or II, we've been told that they have certain units assigned to the exchange companies.  Twice we traded in to Grand Luxxe through II and had the same unit even though we were owners.  It is one way of keeping track of the exchangers.


----------



## pittle (Jun 23, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> My daughter just checked in Saturday to MPRM. She is MP owner trading up to a bigger unit using RCI. The resort is empty yet they stuck her in building 12. So they are not doing any favors for MP owners trading through RCI, that's for sure.
> 
> I wonder how it will work next year when I book directly through MP.



Every time we have booked there through MP, we have been in buildings 1-10.  But, I read that they were converting those to Bliss (who knows - currently Bliss is just across the street from building 10 to the right).  When we went there a few years ago, we asked for a unit in buildings 17-19 because they were newer and closer to the road if you walked across the golf course to snag a taxi to Playa del Carmen.  We did not mind the walk to the beach because it was our only real exercise for the day!  The shuttles do run regularly from all the units.  This resort is so spread out that no matter where you are (other than the first 4 buildings) you are not close to the beach nor are you close to the transportation to the highway.  It is an awesome resort no matter where you are.


----------



## BC Bum (Jun 23, 2014)

pittle said:


> Every time we have booked there through MP, we have been in buildings 1-10.  But, I read that they were converting those to Bliss (who knows - currently Bliss is just across the street from building 10 to the right).  When we went there a few years ago, we asked for a unit in buildings 17-19 because they were newer and closer to the road if you walked across the golf course to snag a taxi to Playa del Carmen.  We did not mind the walk to the beach because it was our only real exercise for the day!  The shuttles do run regularly from all the units.  This resort is so spread out that no matter where you are (other than the first 4 buildings) you are not close to the beach nor are you close to the transportation to the highway.  It is an awesome resort no matter where you are.



I've gone 12 out the last 13 years and never stayed past building 5. I may have had to tip, complain and tell stories, but I always got a decent building. I think they got wise finally.  The sales people probably caught on and complained. How are they supposed to upgrade people, when people are upgrading themselves through RCI.


----------



## pittle (Jun 23, 2014)

BC Bum said:


> I've gone 12 out the last 13 years and never stayed past building 5. I may have had to tip, complain and tell stories, but I always got a decent building. I think they got wise finally.  The sales people probably caught on and complained. How are they supposed to upgrade people, when people are upgrading themselves through RCI.



We have generally been in buildings 1, 2,  or 3, but when we needed 3 2-bedroom units 3 weeks after the  hurricane in 2005 , we were in building 10 - that was the closest building to the beach that had reopened.  We liked it because we were  basically in the center of the resort.  We were in building 17 the week before because those units did not have the windows blown out during the storm.  We enjoyed those and requested them the next time we went.


----------



## musictom (Jun 25, 2014)

rpennisi said:


> Don't know the exact rack rates, but they are ridiculously high.



Funny you mention that. We were there last week, and I saw the little flyer on the desk. I don't remember them all, but the master suite (2 BR) rack rate was 11,999 pesos! Close to $1000 per night!


----------



## musictom (Jun 25, 2014)

pittle said:


> We have generally been in buildings 1, 2,  or 3, but when we needed 3 2-bedroom units 3 weeks after the  hurricane in 2005 , we were in building 10 - that was the closest building to the beach that had reopened.  We liked it because we were  basically in the center of the resort.  We were in building 17 the week before because those units did not have the windows blown out during the storm.  We enjoyed those and requested them the next time we went.



I rented 3 2-bedroom units last week. My two guests were in buildings 2 and 3, and we were in unit 1015, which is as close to the pool as you can physically get. In 11 years as owners, we've never been this close, although we've only once in 10 visits been in "the jungle".


----------



## cesloan (Jul 23, 2014)

*question about Mayan Palace deposit*



RichardL said:


> I never heard MP is not trading with RCI.  5 days ago I paid MF on my 2015 MP specifically to deposit into RCI and I received RCI points.



Sorry if this isn't the right forum for this question as I fear it's more of a newbie.  I have owned a 1 BR MP (Acapulco) for about 4 years but have always just used it to stay at the resorts and have never deposited.  Am thinking about depositing it this year or next to expand my travel options.  What's the best company (RCI, SFX, other?) and what type of exchange can I get ?    Thanks


----------



## rpennisi (Jul 23, 2014)

cesloan said:


> Sorry if this isn't the right forum for this question as I fear it's more of a newbie.  I have owned a 1 BR MP (Acapulco) for about 4 years but have always just used it to stay at the resorts and have never deposited.  Am thinking about depositing it this year or next to expand my travel options.  What's the best company (RCI, SFX, other?) and what type of exchange can I get ?    Thanks



I just got 23 TP from RCI for 2015 one bedroom suite and 23,19 for splitting a 2015 two bedroom suite.
Those numbers will get you decent trades in Mx.


----------



## Merry Perry (Dec 11, 2014)

*Mayan Palace has offered to buy my weeks...*

sorry but I am new to this group and timesharing and need help!
I was recently contacted by MP who are offering to buy my weeks (as many as I want to) as long as I pay the MF up front? Is this common practice? They promise that I would make 4400 (for every 3 weeks that I give up)  as long I pay the 800 MF beforehand...why am I confused? 

I really hope to understand timeshare and exchange with this group. 

Many thanks


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 11, 2014)

It's a scam and it is not MP who is contacting you.  It may be one of their "marketing partners" but they are basically considered scam outfits that take an upfront fee and then list your unit for rent but always fail to rent.  In this case I would be afraid that not only would they not rent but you would still owe the MF's for those weeks again.


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 12, 2014)

Above post is right--it's a scam.  Mayan Palace is not buying back weeks, and the pre-payment of MF and guarantee of what you'll get if you sell to them is a typical scam.

I strongly recommend you not take them up on the 'offer.'


----------



## Markgates (May 11, 2015)

*Reply*

Yes, unfortunately Mayan Palace is one of the most fraudulent resorts!!!! I also had a bad experience with them, the way they treated me, and all the lies i've heard. 
The worst thing is that once you fall into their scam tactics it's almost impossible to get out.


----------

